# "Wow" America!



## SkyintheSea (Sep 17, 2008)

Let's start a discussion on this stuff. I found some blogs that have extreme hate towards America and Bush.

http://juchegirl.blogspot.com/
http://songun-blog.blogspot.com/
http://realterrorists.blogspot.com/

One word: stupid


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 17, 2008)

Well albeit that Bush brought some of it on himself, equally as much bad he has done that has been good elsewhere.  The general hate of America though is disgusting because much of it is just media perpetuated stupidity and stereotyping to rile people up against this country with the typical endless crap reasons that always get played out and enough chumps continue to buy into it so it lives on.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 17, 2008)

I dislike rude Americans.

Really, you get rude people from every country but since I work in tech support, I hear the weirdest things when people find out I'm in Canada...

For example, one gentleman once asked if I ride my pet moose to work each day.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 17, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I dislike rude Americans.
> 
> Really, you get rude people from every country but since I work in tech support, I hear the weirdest things when people find out I'm in Canada...
> 
> For example, one gentleman once asked if I ride my pet moose to work each day.



I would love to ride a moose to work ^__^

Who do you do tech support for?


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol ride a pet moose to work everyday? That's wrong...!


----------



## amptor (Sep 17, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I dislike rude Americans.
> 
> Really, you get rude people from every country but since I work in tech support, I hear the weirdest things when people find out I'm in Canada...
> 
> For example, one gentleman once asked if I ride my pet moose to work each day.



LMAO do u?


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 17, 2008)

At some moments I think we deserve to be hated. We waste money, food, and resources.


----------



## Garcimak (Sep 17, 2008)

Like many european, we were very sorry to see the Bush Era coming, i stay comfident and we were very pleased to see such initiatives.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 18, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comcast.

And Amptor, yes I do but only on days that we have 100 feet of snow.


----------



## Wynd (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are koreans? huh. lol.

It is stupid.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 18, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I dislike rude Americans.
> 
> Really, you get rude people from every country but since I work in tech support, I hear the weirdest things when people find out I'm in Canada...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 18, 2008)

First link, dead give away "I love Dear Leader Kim Jong Il"

You know what is wrong with the link though eh? They don't have internet services in North Korea.

Bogus blog.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 18, 2008)

If a complete and total moron says they hate you, is it any more important if they fell in the forest, and they didn't make a sound?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 18, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow Dudley Do Right... I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 18, 2008)

loved the ren and stimpy reference...

i mean really why do most ppl think all americans are mentally retarded like bush......
all of you foreigners better pray that mccain doesnt win tho or else our foreign image will be shot


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 19, 2008)

I was thinking more like...who the fuck cares about those stupid blogs OP


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

"i mean really why do most ppl think all americans are mentally retarded like bush......"

because every second of you tends to vote republican (conservative imperalistic power-to-the-rich people)
because you have no clue about ecology and don't even give a damn
because you never oppose the actions of the CIA (esp. attemted coups like 1954 in guatemala, 1973 in chile, 2002 in venezuela) or of the FBI (for example the murder of Fred Hampton 1969)
because you call your two-party-system democracy
because your country has a double moral standard (war on terror, but hide terrorists like Luis Posada Carriles; say you support democracy, but yet you prefer right-wing military dicatorships over left-wing democratically elected cabinets, esp. in south america, but also for example in Angola (MPLA))
because you spend 400 billion dollars per year on armory (which are 42% of the global spending on armory; source http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,487849,00.html ) whcih means you are the most militaristic state in the world
because your country is the richest in the world and doesn't even have a free healthcare system. you even have urban ghettos in the big cities, what the hell?
because your media is fucked up (fox news... but also CNN sucks at times, see http://www.fair.org/index.php?page=1587 )
... and most of all, that most of you don't seem to give a damn about the rest of the world, see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE as an example. patriotism is perfect to support that status quo.
etc etc etc

sorry i'm drunk.
no offense meant.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 19, 2008)

Wolf comments like that is why quite a few Americans have a dim view of europeans as well.  Go do some honest research as that list has some sickening falsehoods to it, but I will give a few of the select lines (2 party system, ecology, and lack of care to argue with CIA/FBI.)


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

I might have sounded too harsh and when I said "you" it might appear as if i'm blaming all american citizens. Sorry, my fault, of course i mean more like "a frightening" number of people, sometimes the majority or >30%

I know that there are more parties than two, but fact is that they do not really matter at all. The Green Party to a very, very little extent maybe, but at the end of the day it's all republicans vs. democrats. By the way, the election campaigns in the US seem to be one big pop show. It's funny that at the top of the news it's not about which candidate wants to make what politics, but it's more about personal things. "Palins daughter pregnant", Obama angering Mccain and vice versa... and how much money did all that campaigning cost? Imagine where it could have helped in the world. American citizens do not seem to want to know if the oil supply from Venezuela is going to be stable as always (as an example), they rather are interested whether Obama has islamic roots or whatever... digging in the politicians personal lifes are of much more interest than the politics they want to make. Of course, the media is basically controlling this set up mind.

Ecology.. To give an example, my sister is right now in the states as a german assistent teacher and she is not only supposed to give german lessons (as she thought) but also surprisingly giving very basic ecology lessons and spreading ecologic conscience to american students, because, that's how her professor (he came from Egypt) told her, most of these students do not know anything about the energy they are wasting or why nature has to be protected to some extents or why it is bad to have 5+ lamps on at the same time in your house even though you are only in one room where you need 1-2 lamps.
I know (!) that there people in US-America that have a deep ecologic understanding and who might seem more interested in "real" politics, but as said, im speaking of those, that don't and that are a great number in the US.

As to CIA/FBI what have the people done? I know of no actions of really confining, or even attempting to completely reform those "security systems" which remind me of the Securitate of Romania during Ceaucescu. There have been sporadic criticisms of these, but the power of them to do whatever they want to do in the world will not decrease.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Prophet (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone who has read my posts, already knows I'm pretty out spoken about the ills of America. I would however say this much in her defense; this land is not and should not become the lone scape goat for all that is wrong in the world. Yes we revel in opulent wealth while the globe suffers, yes I agree it is immoral. But there is a greater sin committed then the one America rightly bears. In almost ever zone of crisis you will find men who are all too happy to bend the backs of their nation to accommodate and appease the capitalism, even as it rapes their land dry. We often skip over the leaders of these nations and put the blame squarely upon the American doorstep. Why? Surely the elite ruling class that exist in all reaches of the 3rd world, surely some blame should fall on these Judas? Surely their sin is the greater. Where the American simply looks away from the horrors, these elite few sit happily on American money while their people starve, these elite few witness it all first hand and do nothing. America sinks it's talons into the throat of many people of the world, but I implore you to never forget that it is often their own brothers who deliver them into that cold grasp.

@Wolf
You really need to watch the way you phrase things. You speak as if all Americans are one entity, as if we are not individuals separate from our nation. Surely this is not a view you wish to employ. Think of the things we could assume is true about you since you are from Germany. Their are volumes of books filled with claims we could lay at your feet. --*Retracted*


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Sep 19, 2008)

Wolfsclaw said:
			
		

> I might have sounded too harsh and when I said "you" it might appear as if i'm blaming all american citizens. Sorry, my fault, of course i mean more like "a frightening" number of people, sometimes the majority or >30%



Sweet irony. Coming from Germany.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 19, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Wolfsclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That happened a half century ago, the world has moved on since then. Why haven't you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> First link, dead give away "I love Dear Leader Kim Jong Il"
> 
> You know what is wrong with the link though eh? They don't have internet services in North Korea.
> 
> Bogus blog.



I agree that the blog is probably bogus, but North Korea have had Internet for a while :

"North Korea's first Internet cafe opened in 2002 as a joint venture with South Korean internet company Hoonnet. It is connected via a line to China. Foreign visitors can link their computers to the Internet through international phone lines available in a few hotels in Pyongyang. In 2005 a new internet cafe opened in Pyongyang, connected not through China, but through the North Korean satellite link. Content is most likely filtered by North Korean government agencies.[1][2] In 2003 a joint venture called KCC Europe between business man Jan Holterman in Berlin and the North Korean government brought the commercial Internet to North Korea. The connection is established through a satellite link from North Korea to servers located in Germany. This link ended the need to dial ISPs in China.[3] Tower-defence.org has reported getting visitors from North Korea on a daily basis. [4]

KCC Europe is attempting to regulate the .kp country code top-level domain (ccTLD); as of 2007 its site (kcce.kp) is the only known to be active in the .kp domain. Its IP address resolves not to Asia but to servers at Internet Provider Berlin (ipberlin.com) in the German ca"


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 19, 2008)

Why hate America so much?

Sure, it's a powerful country, sure, many shats happened during many years, lotsa fuckin' political and ecological decisions were made by America, but not by Americans. It's all the higher-up's business, Americans have nothing to do with it, now if you're talking about bad lifestyle, eating junkfood everyday and shats, you might blame Americans, but hey, there's  no McD or KFC or PizzaHut or what-ever-you-say if it's not for Americans

Fuck America, but don't fuck the Americans, they're just citizens hoping for a stable and peaceful life


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Anyone who has read my posts, already knows I'm pretty out spoken about the ills of America. I would however say this much in her defense; this land is not and should not become the lone scape goat for all that is wrong in the world. Yes we revel in opulent wealth while the globe suffers, yes I agree it is immoral. But there is a greater sin committed then the one America rightly bears. In almost ever zone of crisis you will find men who are all too happy to bend the backs of their nation to accommodate and appease the capitalism, even as it rapes their land dry. We often skip over the leaders of these nations and put the blame squarely upon the American doorstep. Why?
> 
> I agree 100% with what you said. But in my opinion, the saddest thing about the US is that they have the capabilities (freedom in many aspects, principles of tolerance & acceptance etc. plus of course the money!) to change themselves into a righteous state, yet the capitalist elite in politics and in economy will only care about their own safety and wealth, especially in foreign policy, but also in domestic policy (why no free health care for all? Because it would mean less money for the rich & powerful)
> I agree that people like Mugabe, Ghaddafi, Kim Jong Il etc. are of course MUCH worse than Bush etc. But the thing is that they do not prevent a change for the better in other countries with services like the CIA or civil war-causing invasion of Iraq (again, this was mostly for their own safety and wealth - the oil! After the iraq war began, the taxes for rich people began to decrease. The sad thing again with that is that the government does not give a damn about the Iraqi people, and this americas-safety-first policy spreads to the population: Why do you want to leave Iraq? Not because the Iraqi casualties number of 500.000-1.000.000 would be too high, nobody cares about the people in Iraq! It's because 4000 american soldiers have died, which is too much for you! Imagine no US soldier would have died [which is impossible, but in theory] would you still want to leave Iraq?)
> ...


 coming from "jesuschristmonkeyballs".
Funny he didn't figure out it's not 1933.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

[sorry, double post because of server lagging, where do i delete a post`?]


----------



## Lazycus (Sep 20, 2008)

Every country has their fair share of idiots.  Unfortunately a great number seem to rise to power no matter what country and how the leadership is determined.

The U.S. of A. is still a very young country, but certainly has affected the entire world more than any other in the last 100 years.  Before you go comparing your country to the U.S. of A. you are a fool to not look at your own history.  Compare if your country has had a more positive impact on the world throughout it's history than the U.S. of A.  You may not like what the comparison yields.  Also, think of where your country would be right now without the influence of the U.S. of A.  Would your country exist?  Would your country be in charge of the world and would that world be a better one than exists now?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfsclaw said:
			
		

> ... and most of all, that most of you don't seem to give a damn about the rest of the world, see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE as an example. patriotism is perfect to support that status quo.
> etc etc etc



that news report is full of phail
why did they only ask uneducated hicks from the south...?


----------



## greygoosecat (Sep 20, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I dislike rude Americans.
> 
> Really, you get rude people from every country but since I work in tech support, I hear the weirdest things when people find out I'm in Canada...
> 
> For example, one gentleman once asked if I ride my pet moose to work each day.



Not a joke?

Hey...When people find out I'm from Texas, they ask if I ride a horse to school.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 20, 2008)

That's what I call a stereotype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: If we have stereotype, do we have monotype too?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 21, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> P.S: If we have stereotype, do we have monotype too?


and surroundtype...?  :3


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 21, 2008)

America, the nation that doesn't know squat all about the rest of the world and seems to think that the whole world should evolve around it. I feel sorry for American's, you call your politics a choice when you are only stuck with two choices, a bunch of egotistical redneck warmongers who choose to try and keep people from having human rights like same sex marriage and abortions or some left wingers who don't try to take from the poor and give to the rich like the Bush administration has done to bail out companies recently. The fact that most American's think it should be a right to own a gun is pathetic too, I am all for self defence and protecting your family and property, but only a complete retard would think it should be legal to own a full arsenal of weapons. America, a land where a percentage of the population are inbred hicks and are still loyal to the Confederation and their stupid ideals, but then again you would be stupid too if your parents happened to be brother and sister. America, a nation where some redneck can get on TV and bash homosexuals with a Bible in his hand trying to preach same sex relationships as being immoral yet at the same time the Bible also teaches to respect your fellow man and to treat everyone the same regardless of who they are. Only in America would Britney Spears or Paris Hilton become headline calibre news, the overexposure of the Hollywood sluts is disgusting and needs to be banned. Only in America can someone get paid to sit outside a person's house and spy on them as an attempt to tarnish their reputation for being famous, cause in a logical society you would go to jail for stalking.

That is what I think of America.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow another whiny citizen of america jr throwing out a crap load of half truths and falsehoods.  Congrats you're making it a flamewar in here.


----------



## Beware (Sep 21, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Wow another whiny citizen of america jr throwing out a crap load of half truths and falsehoods.  Congrats you're making it a flamewar in here.



And you sir are adding fuel to the flame.  Canada is in NO way America Jr.  Grow up.

This thread needs to be deleted immediately.  It is just a whole lot of ignorant bashing by people who don't know shit about the majority of Americans and can't escape their close-minded stereotypes.  It's either that or the ignorant Americans who think their country can do no wrong and is the best there has ever been.

I'm an American and I'm damn proud of it, but it's no secret that this country is in desperate need of reform.  It has its issues, but so does Canada, and so does the UK, so does Kreplakistan, etc.  And all you people who think these issues don't exist where you live, look again.  It's pure ignorance to believe all these issues are America exclusive.  Also keep in mind that these stereotypes do not apply to the entire population of the USA.  Is every Brit a rude, unintelligible neanderthal with huge, malformed teeth?  Is every Canadian a frost-bitten hose head with nothing on their mind but beer, maple syrup and sodomy?  No, they are not, and every intelligent, open-minded individual knows this.  And then these people act all high and mighty when they can't even see the writing on the wall.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 21, 2008)

SkyintheSea said:
			
		

> Let's start a discussion on this stuff. I found some blogs that have extreme hate towards America and Bush.
> 
> http://juchegirl.blogspot.com/
> http://songun-blog.blogspot.com/
> ...


I agree. Seriously. America might have flaws but North Korea is full of shit. And so is all ... well other countries which vocally criticize America.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Wow another whiny citizen of america jr throwing out a crap load of half truths and falsehoods.  Congrats you're making it a flamewar in here.



If anything America should be called Canada Jr, seeing as Canada was there first and in a roundabout way the US was an offshoot of Canada.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 21, 2008)

AHAHAHA at the first blog... "Bush drown all the babies" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are stupid.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 21, 2008)

I know damn well I was adding fuel to the fire, it was intended.  People like that who spout off bs like that without thinking for themselves can not be rationally argued with.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 21, 2008)

Regiiko said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Americans sixty years ago : WE HAVE BIG BALLS, TAKE THAT, NAZISM! *PUNCH* NOW WE'LL LEAD THE REST OF THE WORLD INTO A GOLDEN AGE OF PROSPERITY THANKS TO THE MARSHALL PLAN! , rest of the world sixty years ago : yayyyyy we are thankful, you truly are the best country in the world!
Americans today : YOU FRENCH FAGGOTS OWE US BECAUSE MY GRANDPA FOUGHT YOU OR SOMETHING... rest of the world today : intelligent design? subprimes? hacked voting machines? Chimpy? CHIMPY AGAIN?

Hell, look at yourself, America. Only in this country can an old, millionaire, white guy who can't remember how many houses he owns be seen as "closer to the blue-collar population" or "not as snobbish" as a BLACK MAN.

Now, I love the US; I eat macdonald's every day. But on the intarbutts, it's so much easier to HATEHATEHATE little american shits who can't spell. I hate THOSE, (and furries) not the average joe.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 26, 2008)

To the marshall plan or 'Why did US-America help develop West Germany (+ West Berlin)': West Germany should behave as a barrier to the Soviet influence from the east. Therefore an economically strong and an us-friendly behaviour of West Germany was definitely needed to not fall down to soviet "communism" / 	totalitarianism. The hearts of the population could be won with economic aids. But this was not out of altruism for the people of Germany, but for the pure defence of the capitalist ideals / american influence in the world. If it would have been, there would have been a marshall plan for left-leaning states or even soviet states who were poor or who suffered from World War II. In examples such as Chile we see that left-leaning states were not wanted in the American way of thinking. In some way it's ironic that the country that started WWII received the most aid from the USA. Didn't that make you think? The US basically just cared about themselves and they still do.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2008)

I lived all over america and to generalize the population in whole is stupid. I mean, most of the flames toward americans shouted here only applies to the bible belt and even then only a small portion.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, yes. America is bad and the rest of the world is impotent. Who wants to get up tomorrow and try to change the world? Show of hands? We'll ethier make a difference or die trying, who's with me? No one? What's that? You'd rather just bitch about it on the Internet from the comfort and security of your home? Oh I see, maybe next time? Maybe? Hello??


----------



## DrYHeLL (Sep 26, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. You are the one person I agree with on this thread and I second the notion for this entire thread to be deleted. It may get bad...


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Noone said that problems as they are being told here are USA-exclusive. Plus, this is not about the thinking of the majority or the minorities of the American people, but about the actions of the government. And the fact that the wealthiest country in the world should be able to behave in a more human way, generally speaking.


----------



## apb407 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiyH4QS8nCk

Bandit Keith looks down on this topic...........in america

p.s. can somebody tell me how to use the youtube link thing...how do i get it to show up on gbatemp (the video)


----------

